# Cuteness



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

All cuteness corrupts,
Absolute cuteness, corrupts absolutely


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Were you assaulted by kittens?

C


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

PBear said:


> Were you assaulted by kittens?
> 
> C


:lol:

I suspect he allowed his boundaries to be breeched but the abominable application of cute. He took his daughter shopping today and he spent far more than intended because he was sitting duck.


Am I right????


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

mablenc said:


>


:lol:

Vile Corruptor!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno, I think I'm cute.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

mablenc said:


>


OMG! That's quite possibly the cutest thing I've seen in months! 

And I've been shopping for my son's requested Christmas kitten at the local rescues, so that's really saying something.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Llamas? Puppies? Bunnies? All kinds of cuteness.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG that bottom pic is adorable! I had a newfy who would unearth baby bunnies, bring them to me, drop them, then look at me as if to ask, "Can I keep it?"


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

Omg lol!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

PBear said:


> Were you assaulted by kittens?
> 
> C


His attackers have been identified:


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

MEM, did your wife find a way back into your heart? I hope that she learns to be a worthy partner to you now. 

Whatever the reason, this should be an adorable thread. Tis the season for generous thoughts and forgiveness.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


>


What the hell is that - YouTube


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Most people say he is cute:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> What the hell is that - YouTube


It's a baby panda.



Rare Look into Adorable First Moments of Baby Panda Twins - YouTube


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Now that is corrupting cuteness!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

FCS,
Daughter, wife, yes the visual is a factor - but it is more the 'antics' that I'm a sucker for. Which is why the freakin cats also get away with murder in this house....




Anon Pink said:


> :lol:
> 
> I suspect he allowed his boundaries to be breeched but the abominable application of cute. He took his daughter shopping today and he spent far more than intended because he was sitting duck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I knew it!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Cuteness...I OD on it daily


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Cuteness...I OD on it daily


That's adorable!!!!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd post a picture of me...since we all know how cute I can be, but that would definitely corrupt everybody so I won't. You are Welcome.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> Were you assaulted by kittens?
> 
> C


Congratulations, you win the internet this week!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

He Found a Frozen Baby Squirrel. Then, He Rescued Him.

Cute Overload


----------

